# Found this today....



## steaminz (Apr 15, 2010)

Releasing a 12 and another 17 year old pet in two months is weighing heavily. 

I stumbled upon this today. It has a soothing effect for me.

http.//www.andiesisle.com/GoD_and_DoG.html

Excuse if it has been posted before.


----------

